# If you test/show symptoms early...



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

If you test early, or are experiencing intense pregnancy symptoms early (such as really, really, really sore breasts), does that mean you conceived earlier?

early meaning, you used a pregnancy test that advertises that you can use it before your missed period, so you use it a few days before, and it is very certain and quick to call you pregnant. and, in the case of symptoms appearing, early meaning about a week before your missed period.

or, could it just mean that your body is hypersensitive to pregnancy hormones and you could have conceived on saturday, and felt the hormones on sunday?


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I really don't think that is possible to conceive on a Sat and show symptoms on Sun. Conception happens while the egg and sperm are still inside the fallopian tube, and it takes some time to travel down to the uterus. And then it needs to implant into the uterine lining, so I think it would be logical that some women show symptoms at that point, but I wouldn't think beforehand. And thats not to say that some women don't further have intuition about these things, because there are plenty of women that swear that they "knew" the moment they conceived, and I believe them.
You might get better first hand experiences on just how early women have had + epts on the TTC board.


----------



## isras1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi.
Or you could check out http://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/

Women here post very detailed specifics and when BFP appeared for them.

I hope you get the result that you are hoping for!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

with my second I had full blown morning sickness as of 5 days past conception and at 6 days past conception I had a positive pregnancy test.

This was confirmed by a very early ultrasound which was able to pinpoint the exact date of conception (as I had no clue when my last period was and thought that if I had morning sickness so soon... I must be further along! I was wrong...)


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I usually feel pregnant 7 days after ovulation and test pg 10 days after ovulation. Some eggs implant a little early too so that could cause early symp/test.


----------

